# Steam Download wiederherstellen?



## MF13 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich lade schon seit Tagen Witcher 3 bei Steam runter, was leider sehr langsam geht, was wohl nciht (nur) an meiner lahmen Internetverbindung, sondern auch an den lahmen Steam-Servern liegt. Immer wieder habe ich den DOwnload unterbrochen, beispielsweise um online etwas anderes spielen zu können und dabie die volle Bandbreite nutzen zu können, oder wenn ich den PC über Nacht abgeschaltet habe. Bisher hat das Wiederaufnehmen des pausierten Downloads immer tadellos funktioniert. Heute war ich dann bei ca. 70 Prozent, also ca. 21GB von 33GB. Dann kam ich gerade nach der Oper nach Hause, und startete den PC wieder, der wie üblich vom Strom getrennt war (Schaltsteckdose), wöhrend ich weg war. Nun hat der Steam-Download aber wieder bei 0 (NULL!) Prozent begonnen und ich müsste wieder tagelang warten. WIe kann ich das verhindern und den alten Stand von 70 Prozent wiederherstellen? Die Dateien müssen ja noch auf der SSD sein, ich hab nichts gelöscht... 
HIlfe, ich will endlich  Witcher 3 spielen!


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2016)

Naja lahm sind die Steam Server nicht gerade, ich lade da meist mit 20-25MB/s runter.
Hast du Steam einfach neu gestartet und geguckt ob er wieder 70% anzeigt?
Vielleicht gab es auch nen Update und er macht es deshalb.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Januar 2016)

Lass ihn mal weiter runterladen, es gab für TW3 gerade doch den Patch 1.12.

Vielleicht lädt er die 900MB des patches runter und springt dann an die ursprüngliche Position wieder zurück.


----------



## Genesis-84 (12. Januar 2016)

Ist auf deinen Festplatten auch genug Platz? 
Bei mir liegt steam, also nur das Programm mit auf der Systemplatte. Und wenn mal ein großes update kommt und die Platte dann gerade voll ist. Stoppt er den download. Eigentlich nicht so schlimm, aber beim Neustart vergisst steam, dass das Spiel überhaupt installiert war und will es komplett runterladen.


----------



## MF13 (12. Januar 2016)

Naatürlich ist genug Plaatz auf meinen Festpatten


----------



## Laudian (12. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich erkennt Steam beim Downloaden, dass die Datei schon vorhanden ist. Einfach den Download weiterlaufen lassen und gucken, was passiert.

Und die Steam-Server sind definitiv nicht lahm, außer wenn gerade Winter-Sale ist und alle gleichzeitig laden...

MfG
Laudi


----------



## MF13 (12. Januar 2016)

Bin jetzt bei 1.1 GB, aber er ist noch nicht wieder auf die 70%/20GB gesprungen...


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Steam kann mich echt mal... jetzt war ich wieder bei ca. 20 GB von 33 GB, und wieder fängt es einfach von Null an. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, den Zwischenstand wiederherzustellen? Die Dateien müssen ja noch auf meiner SSD gespeichert sein! Ansonsten werde ich es wohl bei Steam reklamieren und mir die Disk-Version holen. Oder ist da auch nur ein doofer Installer drauf, und das Spiel selbst muss runtergeladen werden?


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Steam kann mich echt mal... jetzt war ich wieder bei ca. 20 GB von 33 GB, und wieder fängt es einfach von Null an. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, den Zwischenstand wiederherzustellen? Die Dateien müssen ja noch auf meiner SSD gespeichert sein! Ansonsten werde ich es wohl bei Steam reklamieren und mir die Disk-Version holen. Oder ist da auch nur ein doofer Installer drauf, und das Spiel selbst muss runtergeladen werden?


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2016)

Ääähm einfach runterladen lassen, nicht abbrechen, nicht den PC neustarten etc.
Einfach begrenzen damit Steam nicht die gesamte Leitung auffrisst (und ja deren Server sind schnell genug, meine 12MB/s was 100mbit/s entspricht - die sind auch drin, wenn Steam sich was gönnt und ungedrosselt läuft wars das mit der Leitung für die Zeit). 
Was haste denn für eine Leitung? 
Mit ner guten Leitung müsste der Download spätestens in ner Stunde fertig sein.


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube, du verwechselst da gerade Megabyte mit Gigabyte, und ich meine damit nicht den Mainboardhersteller... Der Download ist zum zweiten Mal bei 20 Gigabyte von 33 Gigabyte abgebrochen. Und mehrere Tage lang, teilweise über Nacht lass ich den PC sicher nicht laufen, schließlich steht er in meinem Zimmer und ich will auch schlafen können. Bis zu den 20GB hat es auch geklappt mit dem Abschalten des PCs und pausieren des Downloads. Downloadspeed in Steam ist ca. 200 kb/s, wobei sicher etwas mehr möglich wäre, der Downloadspeed ist nämlich immer glecih lahm, egal ob ich nebenbei Videos auf Youtube schaue oder mit der Wii U online zocke oder nicht. Ich weiß, meine Leitung ist trotzdfem nicht schnell, aber so ist das eben, wenn man noch bei seinen Eltern wohnt. ..

Und wie gesagt, es MUSS doch eiene Möglichkeit geben, Steam dazu zu bringen, die schon heruntergeladneen Daten wieder zu erkennen?! Wie sieht es denn mit der Diskversion des Spieles aus? Nur Installer auf der DIsk, oder komplettes Spiel?


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du verwechselst da gerade Megabyte mit Gigabyte, und ich meine damit nicht den Mainboardhersteller... Der Download ist zum zweiten Mal bei 20 Gigabyte von 33 Gigabyte abgebrochen. Und mehrere Tage lang, teilweise über Nacht lass ich den PC sicher nicht laufen, schließlich steht er in meinem Zimmer und ich will auch schlafen können. Bis zu den 20GB hat es auch geklappt mit dem Abschalten des PCs und pausieren des Downloads. Downloadspeed in Steam ist ca. 200 kb/s, wobei sicher etwas mehr möglich wäre, der Downloadspeed ist nämlich immer glecih lahm, egal ob ich nebenbei Videos auf Youtube schaue oder mit der Wii U online zocke oder nicht. Ich weiß, meine Leitung ist trotzdfem nicht schnell, aber so ist das eben, wenn man noch bei seinen Eltern wohnt. ..
> 
> Und wie gesagt, es MUSS doch eiene Möglichkeit geben, Steam dazu zu bringen, die schon heruntergeladneen Daten wieder zu erkennen?! Wie sieht es denn mit der Diskversion des Spieles aus? Nur Installer auf der DIsk, oder komplettes Spiel?



Bei den Spielen ist aktuell immer mehr und mehr online und immer weniger in der Box. Das letzte bekannte und berüchtigte Beispiel ist Fallout 4, wo Leute aus Frust weil sie ja 20GB saugen müssten, die Amazonbewertungen versaut haben.
Steam erkennt eigentlich die runtergeladenen Dateien und saugt da weiter wo der aufgehört hat, es gibt keinen Grund einen Download immer wieder neu anzufangen.

Und nein ich verwechsel garantiert nicht die Megabyte und mbit/s.
Ich hab ne 100mbit/s Leitung, von denen etwa 99mbit/s durchgehend anliegen.
Im besten Fall dürften somit 12,4MB/s anliegen. Theoretisch ist ein Download von 33GB innerhalb von 45min abgeschlossen, da die Geschwindigkeit aber selbst bei Steam nicht konstant ist - knapp 1 Stunde geht dafür schon drauf.


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich bricht Steam downloads nicht einfach ab...

Hast du das problem denn auch bei anderen spielen?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2016)

Wenn du mit 200kb/s runter lädst, dann werdet ihr wohl ne 2mbit Leitung haben.
Da  er aber immer bei 20GB abbricht, wird der Fehler eher woanders liegen.


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Aber wo? Windows-Installation ist "clean", Steam und Treiber sind aktuell, PC läuft auch unter Vollast stabil,, SSD ist laut SMART gesund, einziges AV-Programm ist der Windows-Defender, zusätzzlic mache ich regelmäßig manuelle Scans mit MBAM, habe noch nie etwas bösartiges am Rechner gehabt...? Ich habe ja beim ersten Mal auch gehofft, dass Steam noch erkennt, dass schon ein Teil heruntergeladen wurde, aber dem ist nicht so, sonst hätt ich jetzt nicht wieder ca. 20 GB heruntergeladen. 
Gibt es wenigstens eine Möglichkeit, manuell den Zwischenstand wiederherzustellen? Hat denn niemand hier eine Disc-Version vom Witcher?

Ich finde ü+brigens 1-Stern-Bewertungen völlig zu recht vergeben, wenn auf der Disc nur ein Installer drauf ist und man sich 20 GB aus dem Netz saugen darf. Im Steam-Sale bekommt man das Spiel schließlcih um gut 50% billiger als in der Disc-Version, und wenn ich extra mehr für die Disc-Version ausgebe, weil ich weiß, dass ich eine lahme Leitung habe, dann erwarte ich auch, dass das ganze Spiel auf der Disc ist.  Ansonsten schwör ich auch immer auf die Disc-Versionen, und das mit dem Witcher wird mir eine Lehre sein. Da ich noch nicht zwei Stunden gespielt habe, werde ich das Spiel auch zurückgeben können.

edit: Noch eine Frage: Wenn mir jemand eine Disc-Version vom Witcher borgt (und da nicht nur ein doofer Installer drauf ist), kann ich dann davon installieren und das Spiel über Steam aktivieren?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2016)

Windows Defender kannst du vergessen.https://www.av-test.org/de/antivirus/privat-windows/windows-10/
Ich würde einfach mal in den sauren Apfel beissen und den Rechner 2 Tage anlassen.


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Es geht hier nicht darum, welfcdhes Antivierenprogramm gut ist oder nicht, das beste ist eh das eigene Gehirn. Und wie gesagt, kann ich meinen PC und den Download nicht permanent durchlaufen lassen. Entweder weil ich schlafen will, oder weil ich online spiele und es laggt, während der Download läuft, oder weil jemand anders wie beispielsweise meine Schwester die volle Bandbreite braucht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (18. Januar 2016)

Es gab vor ein paar Tagen den großen Patch 1.12, aber gestern oder vorgestern hat er bei mir nochmal ein Update geladen.

"Könnte" sein, dass Valve die installationsdateien auf dem Server dann auch gegen die aktuelle/gepatchte Version austauscht. Dein Steam Client erkennt dann, dass die bisherigen Daten nicht mit dem übereinstimmen, was aktuell zum Download bereitsteht und beginnt den Download der aktuellen Version nochmal von vorne.

Wäre zumindest ne halbwegs logische Erklärung.
Probiers einfach nochmal und hoffe, dass kein neues Update veröffentlicht wird. 


Hast du denn nicht die Möglichkeit das Spiel bei nem Freund zu laden, der ne schnellere Leitung hat? Du kannst dir dann die Daten einfach auf ne externe Festplatte sichern und auf deinen PC in den Steam ordner zurückspielen. Steam erkennt das Spiel dann und du sparst dir den Download.

Ach ja, mein Beileid für die lahme Leitung. War jahrelang DSL Light geschädigt (384 Kbps bzw. 48 KB/s) NICHT schön...


EDIT: Ach ja, wenn sich das mit deiner Leitung nicht auf absehbare Zeit bessert und zudem immer mehr Steam Games mit leerer Disc auf den Markt kommen, wäre eine Konsole vielleicht eine Überlegung wert. Das Spiel ist da immer zu 100% lauffähig auf der Disc. Die Patches musst du halt dann nachträglich laden, aber das können die Konsolen auch lautlos im Standby soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Aber es müsste doch möglich sein,  manuell Steam dazu zwingen, die Installationsdateien als aktuelle Dateien anzuerkennen udn den Download fortzusetzen, genau so wie man auch bei Skype einfach mit dem Editor die Versionszahl ändern kann und der Server dann glaubt, es wäre aktuell. Vor allem frage ich mich, was sich Valve da gedacht hat. Ein Popeliges Update runterzuladen ist nach der erfolgten Installation des SPiels viel einfacher, als einfach mal so nochmal 33 GB runterzuladen. Denken wohl, jeder hätte heutzutage ne 1000mbit-Leitung


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Aber es müsste doch möglich sein,  manuell Steam dazu zwingen, die Installationsdateien als aktuelle Dateien anzuerkennen udn den Download fortzusetzen, genau so wie man auch bei Skype einfach mit dem Editor die Versionszahl ändern kann und der Server dann glaubt, es wäre aktuell. Vor allem frage ich mich, was sich Valve da gedacht hat. Ein Popeliges Update runterzuladen ist nach der erfolgten Installation des SPiels viel einfacher, als einfach mal so nochmal 33 GB runterzuladen. Denken wohl, jeder hätte heutzutage ne 1000mbit-Leitung



1gbit/s hat net jeder, aber ne 50er - schon eher. Was denkste wie es die nächsten Jahre weitergehen wird? Mehr Daten, größere Downloads und noch weniger auf Disc (mal ne .exe druffgeschmissen die dann alles downloaden tut). 

Vergiss auch nicht, die alten Daten sind nicht immer kompatibel zu den neuen. Bei manchen Spielen dauert es Jahre, bei anderen - nur 1 Patch.
WoW kannste z.B. auch net mehr von den DVD installieren, weil das Hauptspiel mittlerweile so weit entfernt ist, wie es nur geht. 
Und 1-Stern-Bewertung für 20GB Download - da gehören einige Leute verprügelt. Versauen die Wertung für ein an sich gutes Spiel nur weil sie zu lahme Leitungen haben und nix dagegen tun.


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Doch, die Leute tun etwas gegen ihre lahmen Leitungen - sie kaufen keinen Download bei Steam, sondern eine Disc-Version. Diesen Trend, auf Discs nur nen Installer drafuzupacken, befürworte ich absolut nicht, und es ist nicht nur die Download-Geschwindigkeit ein Problem, sondern auch das nur beschränkte Datenvolumen bei manchen Verträgen/Anbietern/Anschlüssen, ich sage nur Drosselkom. 
Natürlcih könnt ich über mein Smartphone einen LTE-Hotspot tethern, aber da hab ich nur 2 GB Datenvolumen. Und um das Geld, das ich zusäätzlich zahle, um 33 GB runterladen zu können, kann ich mir locker zwei Disc-Versionen vom Witcher leisten.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Doch, die Leute tun etwas gegen ihre lahmen Leitungen - sie kaufen keinen Download bei Steam, sondern eine Disc-Version. Diesen Trend, auf Discs nur nen Installer drafuzupacken, befürworte ich absolut nicht, und es ist nicht nur die Download-Geschwindigkeit ein Problem, sondern auch das nur beschränkte Datenvolumen bei manchen Verträgen/Anbietern/Anschlüssen, ich sage nur Drosselkom.
> Natürlcih könnt ich über mein Smartphone einen LTE-Hotspot tethern, aber da hab ich nur 2 GB Datenvolumen. Und um das Geld, das ich zusäätzlich zahle, um 33 GB runterladen zu können, kann ich mir locker zwei Disc-Versionen vom Witcher leisten.



Damit verlierst du aber den Anschluss an die aktuellen Trends der Unterhaltungsindustrie. 
Und wirst dafür kräftig zur Kasse gebeten. Steaming von schweren Inhalten (Filme, VOD, Livestreaming aka Twitch.TV etc), fette Downloads von Spielen und Programmen, Updates von all dem... Selbst ein einfacher Audiotreiber für ne Onboard-Soundkarte knackt heutzutage schon die 350mb. Will man den auch 20min saugen?
Will man das doppelte für eine Boxed-Spielversion bezahlen, wenn man den Key online hat, schneller, günstiger und mit gleichem Inhalt? Das macht nur dann Sinn wenn einem die Box mit dem Inhalt (z.B. Collectors Edition) wirklich was wert ist, nicht nur der Key der in der Box liegt.

Man schießt sich mit einer langsamen Leitung selbst ins Bein. Man darf fürs warten mehr bezahlen, als die Leute für eine richtig flotte Leitung hinlegen.
Selbst was tun - ist nicht, Youtube Videos hochladen dauert Jahre *hust* 4K 60FPS *hust*, streamen - geht net weil weder Upload noch Traffic das erlauben.

Selbst wenn man gewillt ist mit ner Leitung unter 6000kbp/s weiter zu leben, wird es ja dadurch nicht einfacher und kein Publisher wird sich drum kümmern. 
Noch packen sie eine Disc mit nem Installer und zumindest den grundlegenden Daten drauf. In 2-3 Jahren wird da nur ein hübscher Key + Internetadresse stehen wo man sich gefälligst alles saugen darf.


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Sorry, aber ich habe immer weniger Verständnis für deine Beiträge. Ich habe durchaus die Geduld für die lahme Leitung hier (bin schließlich Vereinsschachspieler, da braucht man auch viel Geduld) und 20min saugen für nen Treiber stört mich nicht, ich bin so nostalgisch, dass ich ein DVD-Laufwerk in meinem PC habe.
 Wenn ich irgendwann mal ausziehe, werde ich mir sowieso ne schnellere Leitung anschaffen. Aber es geht hier verdammt nochmal nicht darum, meine Leitung schlecht zu machen, zumal ich dafür gar nichts kann. 
Meine Frage ist einzig und allein, ob ich den abgebrochenen Steam-Download irgendwie wiederherstellen kann und ob ich die Disc-Version direkt von der Disc installieren kann oder ob da auch ein Download nötig sein wird.

Dass gar nix mehr auf der CD gespeichert sein wird, gibt es übrigens jetzt schon bei Microschrott Office, das nennt sich Keycard und ist eine einfache Pappkarte mit aufgedrucktem Key. 
Wenn ich eine Disc-Version kaufe, dann will ich davon  das Spiel installieren können, ohne auf Internet angewiesen zu sein - genau wie es auch auf Nintendo-Konsolen noch geht und wie es früher einmal am PC war. Wenn ich mir eine CD-Version eines PC-Spiels kaufe und dann auf der Disc nur ein Installer drauf ist, dann ist das einfach Kunden verarsche und die 1-Stern-Bewertung ist völlig zurecht vergeben, im Gegensatz zu all den Fanboy-Hater-Rezensionen.


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2016)

Tja und was soll man machen wenn nichts schnelleres verfügbar ist?


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2016)

Dann vll mal 1min lang Google bemühen? Da tauchen solche Lösungen auf:
Download Reset fix found!
Like a few of you with slow connections, i found that my Arkham Knight download had reset to 0% after pausing the download at well past 90%.

I searched google and found a fast fix. All credit to FreshFTGrave.

A small rant on Steam and how to salvage a reset download. - Steam Users' Forums

All you have to do after completely closing and exiting the steam client is:

1) Find the steam download folder for Arrkham Knight.

C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\downloading\208650

Check the folder to see what the size of all the files is. If it is around the size of your previously download amount, you are golden.

2) Copy all the the files in that folder to the game folder.

C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Batman Arkham Knight

You will need to create the "Batman Arkham Knight" folder with that EXACT NAME.

3) Use the search box WHILE IN THE FOLDER C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam to find "208650"

The search will provide a list of results consisting of:

-one folder (The game download folder you just copied) 
-one .acf file titled "appmanifest_208650" 
-several .PATCH files starting with title "state_208650_"
- two .bin files starting with title "UserGameStats"

Remove all these files from the steam folder. You can either delete them or do what i did and move them into the new folder on your desktop to be safe. Just get them out of the steam folder.

4) Restart Steam. The Arkham Knight install will be gone. Go to the game in your library and click the "Install" button that should have returned. Steam will discover the files and then figure out what is missing. It should start you NEAR where you were.

I was at 31GB when I paused my download and after following this method, I am now at 29.5GB. WAY better than restarting from scratch.

Ich halte sie aber für absolut schief und krumm, da Steam so was eigenständig recht gut regelt. 
Könnte helfen, aber meine Empfehlung ist die gleiche wie vom Steam-Client: neu saugen. 

Und niemand will deine Leitung runtermachen, ich sage nur - es ist nicht der erste Fall wo du dich grün und blau ärgerst und das wird bestimmt nicht der letzte sein. Also lieber vorsorgen und ne gute Leitung holen, die Lebensqualität steigt dadurch. 
Selbst wenn man sie 99% der Zeit nicht ausnutzt, es wird immer wieder Momente geben wo man sich in den Hintern kneift und sagt: da zahl ich lieber 20€ mehr und erspare mir das...


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Anleitung, bin tatsächlcih wqieder bei 21 GB von 33 GB 

Und ich hätte mich definitiv nicht geärgert, wenn Steam nicht einfach wegen einem Fucking patch wieder bei 0 begonnen hätte mit dem Download, ich war darauf vorbereitet und wusste, dass der Download mehrer Tage dauern wird -  was eigentlich kein Problem hätte darstellen sollen. Zumal meine Leitung eigentlich etwas mehr schaffen müsste als 200kb/s, weil ich die auch schaffe, wenn ich nebenbei Videos schaue oder auf der Wii U online spiele.  Und die 20 Euro mehr werde ich in Zukunft auch ausgeben, und zwar für anständige Disk-Versionen anstatt Download-Versionen auf Steam und für Nintendo-Spiele.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Danke für die Anleitung, bin tatsächlcih wqieder bei 21 GB von 33 GB
> 
> Und ich hätte mich definitiv nicht geärgert, wenn Steam nicht einfach wegen einem Fucking patch wieder bei 0 begonnen hätte mit dem Download, ich war darauf vorbereitet und wusste, dass der Download mehrer Tage dauern wird -  was eigentlich kein Problem hätte darstellen sollen. Zumal meine Leitung eigentlich etwas mehr schaffen müsste als 200kb/s, weil ich die auch schaffe, wenn ich nebenbei Videos schaue oder auf der Wii U online spiele.  Und die 20 Euro mehr werde ich in Zukunft auch ausgeben, und zwar für anständige Disk-Versionen anstatt Download-Versionen auf Steam und für Nintendo-Spiele.



Nur das die Disk-Versionen immer seltener werden.
Deutschland liegt weit hinten was den Internetausbau sowie die Tarife angeht - ist dem Publisher aber so was von egal. Wundere dich nicht, wenn du bald auf wochenlange Downloads gefasst sein wirst. Oder dir ne Konsole kaufst  xD


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Ich habe alle Nintendo-Konsolen vom NES über den Gameboy classic bis hin zur Wii U und dem New 3DS XL. Das sollte fürs erste an Konsolen reichen  Wobei ich schon plane, mir ein Famicom mit Disk System oder ein Twin Famicom zuzulegen 

Naja, auf jeden fall sorry, dass ich so salty war und danke für die Anleitung. Hoffentlich kann ich dann bald "hexen"


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2016)

Ja das dürfte einiges abdecken an Spielzeit was die Konsolen angeht 
Trotzdem - eine schnelle Leitung würde helfen - die Konsolen erhalten zwar ihre Disk-Versionen nahezu vollständig - ich kann mir aber denken das auch da der Downloadwahn zunimmt. Wenns geht, Anbieter anrufen, die Geschwindigkeit hochstufen, freuen.


----------



## MF13 (18. Januar 2016)

Und nen neuen Router kaufen, um den dämlichen Zwangsrouter zu ersetzen, das kommt noch dazu  Ich bezweifle aber, dass ich meine Eltern dazu überreden, aknn, fürs Email-Checken reichts ja schließlich...


----------



## yosh812 (18. Dezember 2018)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich lade schon seit Tagen Witcher 3 bei Steam runter, was leider sehr langsam geht, was wohl nciht (nur) an meiner lahmen Internetverbindung, sondern auch an den lahmen Steam-Servern liegt. Immer wieder habe ich den DOwnload unterbrochen, beispielsweise um online etwas anderes spielen zu können und dabie die volle Bandbreite nutzen zu können, oder wenn ich den PC über Nacht abgeschaltet habe. Bisher hat das Wiederaufnehmen des pausierten Downloads immer tadellos funktioniert. Heute war ich dann bei ca. 70 Prozent, also ca. 21GB von 33GB. Dann kam ich gerade nach der Oper nach Hause, und startete den PC wieder, der wie üblich vom Strom getrennt war (Schaltsteckdose), wöhrend ich weg war. Nun hat der Steam-Download aber wieder bei 0 (NULL!) Prozent begonnen und ich müsste wieder tagelang warten. WIe kann ich das verhindern und den alten Stand von 70 Prozent wiederherstellen? Die Dateien müssen ja noch auf der SSD sein, ich hab nichts gelöscht...
> HIlfe, ich will endlich den Wichter 3 spielen!



habe das gleiche proplem war bei 60 von 70 gb (das hat ne Woche gedauert) und jetzt ist alles weg , gabs damals ne lösung ?


----------



## MF13 (18. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du eine Seite zurückgehst, wirst du eine Lösung dazu finden, die ein anderer User gepostet hat und die bei mir funktioniert hat


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Dezember 2018)

MF13 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Seite zurückgehst, wirst du eine Lösung dazu finden, die ein anderer User gepostet hat und die bei mir funktioniert hat



Ist dein Internet immer noch so mies oder gab's mittlerweile Besserung?


----------



## MF13 (18. Dezember 2018)

Bin inzwischen umgezogen, Besserumg kommt am Freitag in Form von Glasfaser-Internet


----------

